# Pronunciation - hallazgo



## Masood

Hi

How do you pronounce the word _hallazgo _en everyday Spanish (of Spain) speech? 

I’m listening to a podcast (link below, approx 30 seconds in) and it sounds like “hallagos”. Is this how it is normally pronounced?

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/audios/20091016/bebidas-carbonatadas-ciencia-cubo/606300.shtml

*Averiguarlo [¿?] han dedicados investigación neurocientíficos de la Universidad de California en Estados Unidos y presenta sus hallazgos la revista Science.*

Thanks


----------



## Södertjej

She says hallazgo*s*. And yes, the z is mild but I can hear it. A strong zzzzz is not very fashionable imho!.


----------



## aztec70

Dijo hallazgos: is a soft pronunciation of the word, but very normal in Spain ( that is the accent). In other countries in Latin America for example, the pronunciation will sound as an S.


----------



## Södertjej

No creo que tal y como lo pronuncia la locutora sea la z más normal en España, es especialmente suave en este caso. Pero se oye.


----------



## Masood

Gracias a todos.


----------



## neal41

aztec70 said:


> Dijo hallazgos: is a soft pronunciation of the word, but very normal in Spain ( that is the accent). In other countries in Latin America for example, the pronunciation will sound as an S.


 
The sound  and the sound [z] are identical except that [z] is voiced and  is unvoiced. The rule is that in ordinary rapid speech the phoneme /s/ (represented by the letters 's', 'c', and 'z' outside of Spain and by 's' in Spain) is [z] before voiced consonants and  otherwise. This is called assimilation. /s/ assimilates to a following consonant in voicing.

Thus [mizmo] for 'mismo'. I think that there is a certain amount of individual variation in this, because I think that I hear [mismo] at times.


----------



## Södertjej

I'm not sure if I got you right, but in Spain the sound of s and z are not the same at all. And z is not voiced and s unvoiced in Spanish. That may be so for English but an American Spanish speaker will produce the same s sound for zapato and salsa.



> The rule is that in ordinary rapid speech the phoneme /s/ is [z] before voiced consonants and  otherwise. This is called assimilation. /s/ assimilates to a following consonant in voicing.


I disagree. There's no voiced s sound in Spanish except in some varieties and the typical voiced z in English simply doesn't exist in Spanish. Of course the s may be influenced by the previous/next sounds but again, not even close to the English voiced sound in z.

When imitating baby talk you could say "mizmo" though. 

In all cases: z meaning s voiced sound as in English zoo.

No one I know says "mizmo". In fact the s before consonants is often aspired in some areas in Spain and in America, rather than voiced. Or it's clearly pronounced as the s it's supposed to be.

(In RAE's case z means a sound similar to English th in thank).

This is what RAE says about z:

*2.* Representa dos sonidos consonánticos distintos, según las zonas:
*a) * En las hablas del centro, norte y este de España representa el sonido *interdental fricativo sordo */z/: _zapato,_ pron. [zapáto].

*b) * En las hablas del suroeste peninsular, en Canarias y en toda Hispanoamérica representa el *sonido predorsal fricativo sordo */s/: _zapato, _pron. [sapáto] (→ s, 2b). Este fenómeno recibe el nombre de «seseo» (→ seseo).
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## neal41

The phonemes of a language are those sounds which distinguish words *in that language*. In English /s/ and /z/ are distinct phonemes. The minimal pair 'zoo' (/zu/) and 'Sue' (/su/) are distinguished only by the difference between /z/ and /s/. To keep things from becoming hopelessly confusing I will use slashes for phonemes and brackets for sounds and single quotes for letters. /z/ is realized as the voiced alveolar fricative [z] and /s/ is realized as the unvoiced alveolar fricative .

In peninsular Spanish the phoneme /s/ represented by the letter 's' is an unvoiced dental fricative. The phoneme /θ/ represented by 'z' and by 'c' before front vowels /e/ and /i/ is an interdental fricative similar to English 'th' in 'thing'. This latter phoneme does not exist in New World Spanish. Only /s/ exists.

It is often the case that a phoneme will be represented by different sounds in different environments. These different realizations of a given phoneme are called allophones. In the New World /s/ is the unvoiced dental fricative  in 'sapo', 'zapato', 'asta', 'beso', 'azul', etc., but before another voiced consonant it commonly assimilates to that consonant in voicing and becomes [z]. So 'mismo' --> [mizmo], 'isla' --> [izla], 'desde' --> [dezde].

Native speakers of a language are generally unaware that phonemes have different allophones and they cannot hear the difference between different allophones. For example, native speakers of English are generally unaware that the 'p' in 'pin' is aspirated whereas the 'p' in 'spin' is unaspirated. The difference between aspiration and non-aspiration does not distinguish words in English, so Engish speakers do not need to be aware of that difference. Speakers of other languages like Classical Greek in which the difference between aspirated stops and unaspirated stops is phonemic would instantly be aware of the difference.

Look for assimilation + voicing + Spanish in Google. Here is one example. It comes from a linguistics textbook, and I am not permitted to copy the relevant passage.

http://books.google.com/books?id=yy...ge&q=assimilation + voicing + Spanish&f=false


----------



## Södertjej

Of course we're not discussing English sounds, I just used them for reference.





neal41 said:


> It is often the case that a phoneme will be represented by different sounds in different environments. These different realizations of a given phoneme are called allophones. In the New World /s/ is the unvoiced dental fricative  in 'sapo', 'zapato', 'asta', 'beso', 'azul', etc., but before another voiced consonant it commonly assimilates to that consonant in voicing and becomes [z]. So 'mismo' --> [mizmo], 'isla' --> [izla], 'desde' --> [dezde].


Well, no, the s in mismo is often aspired in many American varieties of Spanish as well as in some ares in Spain so "commonly" may not be the most appropriate word here. The fact that the vibration of the vocal cords used in the following consonant modifies the s next to it doesn't turn the s into anything close to an English z. 


neal41 said:


> Native speakers of a language are generally unaware that phonemes have different allophones and they cannot hear the difference between different allophones.


I differ too. Obviously native speakers are capable of hearing differences that non-natives miss, otherwise they wouldn't pronounce them consistently. That's why they can get nuances foreigners miss and that's how they detect that "little something" that gives away those who are not native speakers despite their perfect grammar. And those who have studied (at least some) phonetics won't only detect the difference but will be able to explain what that is. 



neal41 said:


> For example, native speakers of English are generally unaware that the 'p' in 'pin' is aspirated whereas the 'p' in 'spin' is unaspirated.


 They may not be aware of it, but the moment someone doesn't pronounce it that way they'll notice something doesn't sound as it should. They use it, because they detected it as children and imitated the sound. So they know it even if they don't know.



neal41 said:


> Look for assimilation + voicing + Spanish in Google. Here is one example. It comes from a linguistics textbook, and I am not permitted to copy the relevant passage.


 With all respect to Mr Melvin Stanley Whitley (whoever he may be)... I prefer what RAE has to say.

I may not be a university language professor, but I can tell apart voiced and unvoiced consonants without turning to an English text about Spanish phonetics.

Of course I never said the s in Spanish is always unvoiced, there are local varieties that use a voiced s, but that's not the most common pronunciation and in any case it's much milder than English z.

A simple google search will result in texts about how the voiced s disappeared in Spanish (just like aspired h, which again can still be heard in some local varieties):



> *15. El castellano moderno
> *La publicación de la primera gramática castellana de Elio Antonio de Nebrija en 1492, fecha del descubrimiento de América y de la toma de Granada por los Reyes Católicos, establece la fecha inicial de la segunda gran etapa de conformación y consolidación del idioma. A esta época pertenecen el cambio de las consonantes que altera y consolida definitivamente el sistema fonológico del español.
> 
> Desaparece la aspiración de la h, cosa que testimonia la versificación. Se funden en un único fonema la s sonora y sorda, prevaleciendo el valor sordo. Las consonantes ç y z pasan a ser el fonema fricativo (con pronunciación equivalente a ts) que se escribirá ç durante el siglo XVI y pasará a tener el valor de la z (con su pronunciación actual) en el siglo siguiente, con lo que de esta manera se resolvió la vacilación ortográfica c, ç, z. Las variaciones fonéticas que representaban x, g, j, se solucionaron también en favor del sonido velar fricativo sordo que en el XVII pasa a tener la pronunciación y grafía actuales de g y de j.


Or if you prefer a text on the Instituto Cervantes site where they study how the medieval voiced s has "survived" in some places: http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/41/TH_41_123_102_0.pdf

Anyway, the thread's question was about how the z in hallazgo was pronounced in that recording compared to the "standard" pronunciation in Spain. And the thing is that she pronounced it quite mildly. And I mean a Spanish z, not an English or an Spanish American z.


----------



## perrodelmal

Well, I'm not trying to object anything you guys said, and I'm not trying to be academical about it, but I would explain it more simple.

To me (I don't speak spanish as in Spain) the sound of 'z' in Spain is similar to the sound of 'th' in english, as in 'thumb'. I'd say the 'z' in 'hallazgo' is pronounced very similar to the 'th' in 'thumb'.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Södertjej

Perro: ¿has oído la grabación que se enlaza en el mensaje uno? Al OP le costaba oírla, pese a que está habituado al castellano de España, y de ahí su pregunta. 

Por cierto, faltaban un par de detallitos en la frase original 

_A averiguarlo han dedicado su investigación neurocientíficos de la Universidad de California en Estados Unidos y presenta sus hallazgos la revista Science._


----------



## perrodelmal

sí que la he escuchado, yo sí alcanzo a escucharla, quizás es suave pero no me parece tan anormal como para decir que se escucha como 'hallagos'.

Para ser sincero no seguí toda la discusión, jeje, no quise entrar en polémica, sólo trate de dar una explicación sencilla.

Saludos


----------



## neal41

The following quote comes from _Introducción a la Lingüística Hispánica_ by José Ignacio Hualde, et al.

En el español del norte y centro de España y también el de México y otras regiones latinoamericanas el fonema /s/ puede realizarse como sonoro [z] ante consonante sonora, como _isla_ [izla], _mismo_ [mizmo] . . .

Así pues en estos dialectos del español el fonema /s/ tiene un alófono sonoro [z] ante consonante sonora y otro alófono sordo  en los demás contextos.

More details at:

http://books.google.com/books?id=-C...resnum=1&ved=0CAoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=&f=false

What you quoted from RAE is entirely correct. It deals only with phonemes and does not discuss the matter of allophones.

Given the general tendency in Spanish to assimilation in voicing before voiced consonants, what you probably hear in 'hallazgo' as pronounced by a Spaniard is [ð], which is the voiced version of the unvoiced interdental fricative [θ]. If the word were pronounced by a Mexican, you would hear [z].


----------



## jmx

Masood said:


> How do you pronounce the word _hallazgo _en everyday Spanish (of Spain) speech?


In 's aspirating' accents, the 'z' and 's' in postvocalic position (as in 'hallazgo') sounds as a slight , or it doesn't sound at all. It happens that 's aspirating' accents are the most common in Spain, furthermore all the media are concentrated in an 's aspirating' city, Madrid, so it's only normal that you don't hear any [θ] (as in 'thick', /θɪk/). A pronunciation with [θ] is the northern one, which is getting close to disappearing in everyday accents.


----------



## Södertjej

neal41 said:


> The following quote comes from _Introducción a la Lingüística Hispánica_ by José Ignacio Hualde, et al.
> 
> En el español del norte y centro de España y también el de México y otras regiones latinoamericanas el fonema /s/ puede realizarse como sonoro [z] ante consonante sonora, como _isla_ [izla], _mismo_ [mizmo] . . .
> 
> Así pues en estos dialectos del español el fonema /s/ tiene un alófono sonoro [z] ante consonante sonora y otro alófono sordo  en los demás contextos.
> 
> More details at:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=-CGEmLQHJioC&pg=PA75&lpg=PA75&dq=asimilacion+%2B+sonoro%2B+espa%C3%B1ol&source=bl&ots=UzOxaBZEyS&sig=CBSk9exePBOE45Fn5wkRUYN7u5U&hl=en&ei=EmnqSsmkDY-YtgeSkuU6&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=&f=false
> 
> What you quoted from RAE is entirely correct. It deals only with phonemes and does not discuss the matter of allophones.
> 
> Given the *general tendency in Spanish *to assimilation in voicing before voiced consonants, what you probably hear in 'hallazgo' as pronounced by a Spaniard is [ð], which is the voiced version of the unvoiced interdental fricative [θ]. If the word were pronounced by a Mexican, you would hear [z].


As it has been mentioned, z in hallazgo is quite likely to be aspired by many of those who speak a "variedad seseante". What you call *general tendency *may just not be as general as you claim.

Yes, you can hear a voiced s in some accents. Have a look at any impersonation by José Mota of old men from La Mancha or Marcial in Muchachada Nui (all available on youtube). Is it the general way of speaking? Certainly not.

And I still can't see what all this has to do with the recording the OP provided, where you can hear exactly what the woman says. Certainly not a voiced s.



jmartins said:


> *all the media are concentrated in an 's aspirating' city, Madrid,* so it's only normal that you don't hear any [θ] (as in 'thick', /θɪk/). A pronunciation with [θ] is the northern one, which is getting close to disappearing in everyday accents.


Madrid is not traditionally an "s aspirating city" at all but it's true all immigrants from other aspirating areas brought the aspiration to all big cities, you'll find people living in Barcelona producing that same aspired s (Carlos el Yoyas is a good example) No one claims though that this strong aspired s is typical from Barcelona. 

And Madrid doesn't end with z so there's actually no reason why it should be pronounced [θ] but sadly enought it's often pronounced like that, starting with our Prime Minister.


----------



## Agró

T. Navarro Tomás. *Manual de pronunciación española*. CSIC, Madrid: 1982.

"Sonorización de la _z_: Interdental fricativa sonora; ort. _z_, fon. /_z_/ (con un puntito debajo; en caracteres IPA: /ð/). En la conversación ordinaria, la _z_ débil final de sílaba o de palabra, en contacto con una consonante sonora siguiente, *se hace también sonora, resultando un sonido muy semejante al de la th inglesa en their, this*. La pronunciación lenta, fuerte o enfática impide parcial o totalmente esta sonorización. Ejemplos: juzgar /xu*ð*ˈɣar/, *hallazgo */aˈʎa*ð*ɣo/, etc."


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias por la entrada Agró. Como veo, hay de todo:



> La pronunciación lenta, fuerte o enfática impide parcial o totalmente esta sonorización


----------



## nand-o

Agró said:


> T. Navarro Tomás. *Manual de pronunciación española*. CSIC, Madrid: 1982.
> 
> "Sonorización de la _z_: Interdental fricativa sonora; ort. _z_, fon. /_z_/ (con un puntito debajo; en caracteres IPA: /ð/). En la conversación ordinaria, la _z_ débil final de sílaba o de palabra, en contacto con una consonante sonora siguiente, *se hace también sonora, resultando un sonido muy semejante al de la th inglesa en their, this*. La pronunciación lenta, fuerte o enfática impide parcial o totalmente esta sonorización. Ejemplos: juzgar /xu*ð*ˈɣar/, *hallazgo */aˈʎa*ð*ɣo/, etc."


En principio sí, de hecho es casi la "d" de /dað0/ o /aða/ (dado, hada)
Pero en el caso de la locutora, creo que es un problema de dicción. Articula todas las silbantes en posición alveolar. Fíjate en las eses de los plurales, con las zetas hace lo mismo, y en lugar de ser interdentales, la punta de la lengua no sobresale entre los dientes sino que está rozando los alveolos, lo que le da ese sonido peculiar.


----------



## jmx

Masood said:


> How do you pronounce the word _hallazgo _en everyday Spanish (of Spain) speech?
> 
> I’m listening to a podcast (link below, approx 30 seconds in) and it sounds like “hallagos”. Is this how it is normally pronounced?
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/audios/20091016/bebidas-carbonatadas-ciencia-cubo/606300.shtml


 I correct my previous post. First a transcription:

"A Averiguarlo han dedicado su investigación neurocientíficos de la Universidad de California en Estados Unidos y presenta sus hallazgos la revista Science."

Second, in fact we have 2 different questions here, 
1) How is "hallazgo" pronounced in everyday speech.
2) How is "hallazgo" pronounced in this excerpt.

I insist that the most common pronunciation in Spain today is something like [aˈdʒa*h*ɣo], but in the sample from the radio, where a very emphatic diction is used, it sounds to me as [aˈja*ð*ɣo].


----------



## Södertjej

No sé por qué insistes en que la aspiración es la pronunciación más común en España sin aportar datos concretos. La aspiración es una variación que sin duda existe, nadie niega que haya zonas aspirantes, con gran cantidad de población, como Andalucía o Canarias. Y zonas no aspirantes que también existen y con numerosa población cuya pronunciación yo oigo a diario.


----------



## jmx

Södertjej said:


> No sé por qué insistes en que la aspiración es la pronunciación más común en España sin aportar datos concretos. La aspiración es una variación que sin duda existe, nadie niega que haya zonas aspirantes, con gran cantidad de población, como Andalucía o Canarias. Y zonas no aspirantes que también existen y con numerosa población cuya pronunciación yo oigo a diario.


No sabes dónde te metes...

La información sobre la aspiración me la dan mis orejas, que no me suelen fallar. Basta encender la radio o la TV y oír cualquier programa donde se trate de hablar de manera 'simpática', 'relajada' o 'coloquial'. En este tipo de programas la aspiración es prácticamente *obligatoria*, aunque por supuesto no en el 100% de las palabras... ya que eso sería 'andaluz', y por supuesto el acento oficial en España es precisamente el 'no-andaluz'. 

Respecto a la extensión original de la aspiración, hace digamos 50 años, hay fuentes que dejan claro que abarca todos los territorios al sur del Guadarrama (incluyendo, evidentemente, Madrid), y tampoco es difícil encontrar testimonios de que actualmente ya solo en el País Vasco se sigue hablando sin aspiración. 

Si te interesa mucho el tema, puedo pasarte más información, pero primero... por favor, usa tus orejas.


----------



## Södertjej

No sé qué quieres decir "no sabes dónde te metes". ¿Quieres decir que no sé de lo que estoy hablando? Si tienes información, no me la pases, exponla aquí para apoyar tu afirmación de que la aspiración es mayoritaria en España. Mis *oídos *los uso a diario, te aseguro que funcionan perfectamente y que tampoco me fallan y que en Valladolid, por poner un ejemplo, poca aspiración oirás. En Sevilla, sin duda que sí.

He visto en hilos antiguos que defiendes a capa y espada que Madrid es zona aspirante. Y eso es muy cierto debido a toda la inmigración recibida de zonas aspirantes. Como en Barcelona. Periferia, principalmente. Eso no significa que sea el acento tradicional de esas dos ciudades.


----------



## Juan Nadie

jmartins said:


> Respecto a la extensión original de la aspiración, hace digamos 50 años, hay fuentes que dejan claro que abarca todos los territorios al sur del Guadarrama (incluyendo, evidentemente, Madrid), y tampoco es difícil encontrar testimonios de que actualmente ya solo en el País Vasco se sigue hablando sin aspiración.
> 
> Si te interesa mucho el tema, puedo pasarte más información, pero primero... por favor, usa tus orejas.


Pues debe ser que vivo en el País Vasco o que carezco de la capacidad para distinguir sonidos (voto por esta, en serio) o que soy aspirante sin saberlo, porque usando mis orejas (y el oído, que también ayuda) no oigo esa aspiración de la que hablas en mi entorno, reportajes a gente de la calle en la televisión local, radio local (local=comunidad autónoma) y que supongo que me llamaría la atención oirlo...

Creo que en una conversación mi pronunciación de hallazgos es (allazgos) con


> A pronunciation with [θ] is the northern one


Y con ll, no y, pero creo que es una rareza, así que puede que no pronuncie así y sólo me suene así dentro de mi cabeza (y no es sarcasmo).


----------



## jmx

Para quien pronuncie "hallazgo" como [aˈdʒa*h*ɣo] (con aspiración), efectivamente está prounciando "tal como se escribe", ya que para él es un alófono; de la misma manera que por ejemplo yo no distingo los 2 sonidos 'd' de "bandido", aunque sé que son distintos porque he estudiado fonología. 

Pero yo sí que distingo [aˈdʒa*h*ɣo] de [aˈdʒa*ð*ɣo], para mí no son alófonos, al menos tal como aprendí a hablar de niño. El hecho de que, pongamos un madrileño, esté convencido de que siempre pronuncia todas las 's' y 'z' igual (antes y después de vocal) es lo normal; para darse cuenta de la diferencia tendría que por ejemplo grabar una conversación con sus amigos y luego escucharla con mucha atención.


----------



## neal41

Södertjej said:


> And I still can't see what all this has to do with the recording the OP provided, where you can hear exactly what the woman says. Certainly not a voiced s.


 
Most of what I have said really doesn't have any direct relationship to the original question. My first comment was a response to the comment made by aztec70, a speaker of Mexican Spanish, in message #3 in which he suggests that the 'z' in 'hallazgo' sounds like S. I assumed he meant the sound . Hence I mention voicing assimilation, [mizmo], etc., etc.

The comments by Agró and nand-o made me realize something interesting about peninsular Spanish. The sound [ð] is an allophone of two different phonemes. In 'juzgar' [xuðγar] if comes from /θ/, whereas in 'dedo' [deðo] it comes from /d/.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

En España la "z" suena a la "th" de "three", mientras que en la mayoría de los demas paises suena a una "s".

Espero que te sirva
Saludos


----------



## Masuas

Hallazgo, concatenación, imitación, racionalización. Qué tormenta en un vaso de agua. Todas suenan igual.  El locutor simplemente lo dijo suavemente, pero yo lo percibí claramente con la *Z*.


----------



## caniho

Masood said:


> Hi
> 
> How do you pronounce the word _hallazgo _en everyday Spanish (of Spain) speech?
> 
> I’m listening to a podcast (link below, approx 30 seconds in) and it sounds like “hallagos”. Is this how it is normally pronounced?
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/audios/20091016/bebidas-carbonatadas-ciencia-cubo/606300.shtml
> 
> *Averiguarlo [¿?] han dedicados investigación neurocientíficos de la Universidad de California en Estados Unidos y presenta sus hallazgos la revista Science.*
> 
> Thanks



The most common ways are 'ayahgo' and 'ayathgo'. The other alternative, 'ayasgo', be it with voiced or unvoiced s, is very rare.


----------



## nand-o

Masuas said:


> Hallazgo, concatenación, imitación, racionalización. Qué tormenta en un vaso de agua. Todas suenan igual.  El locutor simplemente lo dijo suavemente, pero yo lo percibí claramente con la *Z*.


!Qué sí hombre, qué sí! Es una especie de *z* (/θ/), lo que pasa es que en lugar de sacar la lengua por entre los dientes, lo que hace es pronunciarla poniendo la lengua hacia la parte de arriba de los dientes superiores (posición alveolar) También lo hace con las eses, por eso suenan tan largas.

Es una pena que en el espectro no se vea demasiado bien esa característica, aun sí, si hace falta cuelgo la imagen.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> I correct my previous post. First a transcription:
> 
> "A Averiguarlo han dedicado su investigación neurocientíficos de la Universidad de California en Estados Unidos y presenta sus hallazgos la revista Science."
> 
> Second, in fact we have 2 different questions here,
> 1) How is "hallazgo" pronounced in everyday speech.
> 2) How is "hallazgo" pronounced in this excerpt.
> 
> I insist that the most common pronunciation in Spain today is something like [aˈdʒa*h*ɣo], but in the sample from the radio, where a very emphatic diction is used, it sounds to me as [aˈja*ð*ɣo].



/aˈdʒa*h*ɣo/ El /*h*/ puedes buscarlo aquí http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/spanish/frameset.html  En consonantes fricativas, abajo del todo y donde pone "pronunciación caribeña"  (quizá no mayoritaria en la Península Ibérica) 
Si te refieres a la aspiración de una consonante implosiva (z) ante otra consonante ("halla*z*go"), el resultado es una geminación de la segunda consonante y se transcribe así: /aˈdʒa*.*ɣo/; suena parecido a esa especie de doble "t" de los argentinos cuando pronuncian "éste" /'e.te/ o al consabido "Carlos" en ciertas zonas de Andalucía ('ka.loh/

Pero si quieres contar con la aspiración de "hallazgo" especialmente en zonas de Extremadura y Andalucía, la auténtica aspiración se dará en la "h" /*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣo/  
Las dos pronunciaciones mayoritarias en el español peninsular siguen siendo /aˈdʒa*θ*ɣo/ y /aˈja*ð*ɣo/


----------



## malakatronis

La pronunciación de la locutora no me gusta, pero cabe dentro de los límites de lo estándar:

Cuando se habla despacio o pronunciando fuerte: /aˈdʒa*θ*ɣo/
En la conversación ordinaria: /aˈja*ð*ɣo/
En particular, aquí en Granada, como en muchas zonas de Andalucía y Extremadura, vamos un paso más allá:

En la conversación ordinaria: /a'dʒa*.*ɣo/
Pronunciación esmerada o en contextos serios: /aˈja*ð*ɣo/
Para leer un poema o enseñar a hablar a un bebé: /aˈdʒa*θ*ɣo/
La versión /*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣo/ no la he oído nunca


----------



## caniho

nand-o said:


> Pero si quieres contar con la aspiración de "hallazgo" especialmente en zonas de Extremadura y Andalucía, la auténtica aspiración se dará en la "h" /*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣo/



Never heard that.


----------



## nand-o

caniho said:


> Never heard that.


No, porque está en recesión, de hecho es un arcaísmo. Lo ponía, simplemente, como ejemplo de lo que es la aspiración tradicional, que proviene de tres sonidos distintos /f/ /h/ o /x/. "Jorge come higos en las Hurdes" /'hohe come 'higoh en lah'urdeh/ 
La aspiración se da solo en fonemas determinados y la z /θ/ no es uno de ellos, a priori; no se /comen he'rehas en hara'goha/ "cerezas en Zaragoza"

Otra cosa es que la aspiración provenga de dos consonantes seguidas, donde la primera puede ser: r,s,z,x,c,p,t,d,g,b,f o j. Donde se gemina la segunda consonante, caso de "hallazgo", pero el resultado es una geminación de la "g", no una aspiración de la "z". 
Oirás /a'dʒa*.*ɣo/ , /lo*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣoh/ (los hayazgos) e incluso y de forma residual /*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣo/; pero dificilmente /a'dʒa*h*ɣo/, que se escribiría "hallajgo". 
Por eso no entiendo, que desde una universidad (la de California) se cite una pronunciación de dificil existencia y más perdurabilidad, como la mayoritaria.


----------



## caniho

nand-o said:


> No, porque está en recesión, de hecho es un arcaísmo. Lo ponía, simplemente, como ejemplo de lo que es la aspiración tradicional, que proviene de tres sonidos distintos /f/ /h/ o /x/. "Jorge come higos en las Hurdes" /'hohe come 'higoh en lah'urdeh/



Well, I've actually heard the aspiration in words such as higo, hacer, fumar and hierro, but never in hallar. Maybe I just didn't pay enough attention.



> La aspiración se da solo en fonemas determinados y la z /θ/ no es uno de ellos, a priori; no se /comen he'rehas en hara'goha/ "cerezas en Zaragoza"


I clearly hear an aspiration in words like voz, atroz, izquierda, Cádiz and Iznájar.



> Otra cosa es que la aspiración provenga de dos consonantes seguidas, donde la primera puede ser: r,s,z,x,c,p,t,d,g,b,f o j. Donde se gemina la segunda consonante, caso de "hallazgo", pero el resultado es una geminación de la "g", no una aspiración de la "z".
> Oirás /a'dʒa*.*ɣo/ , /lo*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣoh/ (los hayazgos) e incluso y de forma residual /*h*a'dʒa*.*ɣo/; pero dificilmente /a'dʒa*h*ɣo/, que se escribiría "hallajgo".
> Por eso no entiendo, que desde una universidad (la de California) se cite una pronunciación de dificil existencia y más perdurabilidad, como la mayoritaria.


I don't really have any idea what all that mean, but what's clear to me is that the time spent between the ll and the g is longer in hallazgo than in hallago (in case this word existed). So there must be a broad vowel or an aspiration. I notice the latter most of the time.


----------



## nand-o

caniho said:


> I don't really have any idea what all that mean, but what's clear to me is that the time spent between the ll and the g is longer in hallazgo than in hallago (in case this word existed)


Cierto, el único fonema en cualquier idioma del mundo que puede desaparecer es la /h/ en posición libre. 


caniho said:


> So there must be a broad vowel or an aspiration


 No, tanto en una vocal como en la aspiración, sale el aire. En una geminación, en este caso la de la "g", no.   


caniho said:


> I notice the latter most of the time.


No se trata de "percibirlo", sino de verlo. 

Te pongo el espectro con las cinco opciones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1) /a'dʒaθɣo/   (con "z")
2) /a'dʒaɣo/     ("hallago", sin nada)
3) /a'dʒa*ð*ɣo/   (con "d")
4) /a'dʒa*.*ɣo/   (con "g" geminada)
5) /a'dʒa*h*ɣo/  (con aspiración)

Es muy sencillo: te grabas hablando a velocidad normal, sacas el espectro y ves si tiene una zona como la de la figura número 5 (aspiración), o si hay antes de la "g" una pequeña marca, como en la figura 4 (geminación)

Resumiendo y volviendo al tema. 
Lo que la presentadora dice es lo que aparece en la figura 1 (una "z", rara, pero una "z").
Y sigo dudando de que la pronunciación más extendida de la palabra "hallazgo", en el español peninsular, sea con una h aspirada.


----------



## Södertjej

Quizá merezca la pena comentar que el uso de z /θ/ por d y viceversa tradicionalmente se ha considerado en general poco elegante.


----------

